# Sticky  Please read before posting here



## jaydee

No free advertising here please.
This part of the forum is intended only for members to discuss boarding issues and ask for advice about boarding horses. 
It can't be used to self promote or advertise your own boarding/livery/agistment business.
If owners of such facilities want to advertise here they should contact Vertical Scope for details
[email protected]


----------

